# Why am I geetting "Timed Out"



## Ann-Marie (Nov 18, 2006)

Why I am constantly getting an "ERROR 504 TIMED OUT" when I try to open a posting on TUG.  9 out of 10 times, I am getting the error. I am able to log onto the site, click on "New Posts" and get a response without any problem.  However when I try to open a post, I am being timed out.  This only happens with this site. I play on a lot of different sites, and the problem is only with TUG.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> Why I am constantly getting an "ERROR 504 TIMED OUT" when I try to open a posting on TUG.  9 out of 10 times, I am getting the error. I am able to log onto the site, click on "New Posts" and get a response without any problem.  However when I try to open a post, I am being timed out.  This only happens with this site. I play on a lot of different sites, and the problem is only with TUG.



Don't know that I can give you a useful answer.  Doesn't happen here, to me, nor do I expect it's happening to many other users, or we'd be swamped with complaints.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2006)

The IP stored with your message indicates you are connecting via AOL.  Please see this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32835


----------



## Glynda (Nov 25, 2006)

*Me too*

It's happening to me too...has been for a week or so.   Some threads come right up with one click.  Then I'll go to another and it will hang up on me until finally it times out.

It's the same threads that I can't get to open each time too.

I'm on AOL and I'm using the old message first, new last, format.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 25, 2006)

Glynda said:
			
		

> It's happening to me too...has been for a week or so.   Some threads come right up with one click.  Then I'll go to another and it will hang up on me until finally it times out.
> 
> It's the same threads that I can't get to open each time too.
> 
> I'm on AOL and I'm using the old message first, new last, format.



So did you go to http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32835 and follow its instructions, or is that one of the links that times out on you?


----------



## Glynda (Nov 26, 2006)

*Links and threads...*

Doug, Did you change that link since I posted?  Seriously, I recall clicking on a link on the thread under Tug Lounge and the one you first posted to me here and it sent me to the instructions about replies and method of viewing.

This morning I clicked on both links above and saw the AOL information.

Just went back to the lounge to see if I'm crazy or what! 

This is the link you instructed me to use on Tug Lounge:

>>You're logged in via AOL. See this Troubleshooting post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10879

I empty my cache through AOL's settings daily. I am signing off and back onto AOL frequently.  I've rebooted to try to see if that helps.  

This being unable to open threads and getting timed out has happened on the same thread each time I come back.  There may be two or three I cannot open while all the others pop right up. For example, one thread that I could not open until last night since its inception is the "Bought a new laptop...now need software." It opens this morning too.

Oh well.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 26, 2006)

Glynda said:
			
		

> This is the link you instructed me to use on Tug Lounge:
> 
> >>You're logged in via AOL. See this Troubleshooting post:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10879



My bad.  That link in the TUG Lounge thread was supposed to be to thread 32835, not 10879.    I've now corrected it in the original post.  Here's the full link:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32835

That is our best collected knowledge on this problem.  I can't do much research on it since I'm not an AOL user.  Have you tried the suggestion of using a different browser?


----------

